# [Update Post# 32: recent PICTURES added] What should I pick? a girl or a toy?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

this is a tough question for Snowy when he wants them BOTH... 

I really find it so interesting to observe animal interactions, the way they behave towards one another. 

When I get the chance and time (and of course, the opportunity to see two or more animals), I watch them quietly and pay attention to their interaction. I sometimes just wish that I can understand their thoughts (from dogs, horses, guinea pigs, kitties, hamsters, monkeys, birds....you name it, I will enjoy watching them interact.). When I was a young child, I used to observe little ants in the garden :blush: i used to observe many pick tiny pieces of food(I think), walk, walk, walk (lots of walking steps and time they take just to reach their nearby home (a little hole in the ground). Once, will never forget this, while I was observing one ant, I saw it used to have difficulties in carrying the piece of food(again I think it was little bread or some sort of food they find and pick to take to their house) because the piece was a bit big for it to carry. It still didn't stop, its pulled and pulled, walked very slowly and dragged and dragged the piece..while doing so, another ant showed up and for my :w00t: I saw it grabbing the piece with the first ant and pulling it together, heading to one of the wholes. I remember that I ran back in, told everyone about what I saw in excitement lol I swear, not everyone got as excited as I used from observing other creatures:HistericalSmiley: 

I still enjoy observing, but don't get enough time or opportunities to observe (so I do it much much much less than when I used to as a little child).

Snowy and Crystal amaze me when I see them interact. 

OMG!! Crystal is the trickiest when it comes to getting what she wants because she does it in a very sneaky way. Crystal loves stuffed, soft toys. Snowy is crazy in love about them (in fact, he is crazy about all toys). Snowy will play anytime you give him a toy (toys get kept in their toy box. It is their mommy who tells them when it is play time). Crystal, on the other hand, will have her mood to play and not to play. What turns her mood up to play is seeing Snowy plays AND the only toy that she wanna play with is the specific toy that Snowy is playing with at that time (her eyes will only be on that toy that Snowy is playing with-even if you threw a similar toy for her to fetch. She wont move from wanting that toy which is with Snowy). If I take that toy from Snowy and give it to Crystal, she will play with it UNTIL I hand Snowy another toy to play with. Her interest will go to the toy that is with Snowy again. 
So what does she do if her mommy didn't get involved in helping her get the toy that is under Snowy's paws? she will approach him, shower his face (nose and mouth) with KISSES, WANTING 4 HIM 2 KISS BACK! Once he does (kisses back), at that second, she will snatch the toy and run away with it, leaving the boy confused, realizing that he was tricked by Crystal. 

It took Snowy sometime to learn her trick. In some occasions, he will refuse to kiss back, stays persistent instead. His toy is what he wants until the tricky girl leaves him alone. However, in other occasions, he falls for her trick all over again! He cracks me up. Crystal is no innocent and Snowy knows it LOL 

I took a video of them doing that 2-3 weeks ago (I think - just before they went for their summer hair cuts ) when I had my Flip Camera in my hand and was able to capture it in action at that second. 
In the video, Snowy will stay persistent. You will see him give the "no I don't want your kisses. I know that you will grab my toy if I kiss back" response.
Six years old maltese, Snowy, isn't falling for three years old maltese, Crystal, and her tricky kisses. He is known to be the TOY CHAMPION ....unless he kisses back. I hope to capture that (kisses back) in a video too because he cracks me up after realizing that he was tricked: lost the girl AND his toy





Hope they will make you smile  Enjoy...

hugs
Kat


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those two crack me up! lol I guess boys are boys no matter what species they are!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That is so cute! :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Loved the video of you adorable fluffs. Reminds me of my two little ones playing. If nothing good on TV just watch the dogs, probably more 
enjoyment anyway.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Kat I think Matilda has abit of Snowy and Crystal in her:HistericalSmiley: she loves toys:chili: especially balls, just like Snowy:wub: but she is just like Crystal about being sneaky, B&B doesn't have a chance when Matilda's around:w00t:

I LOVE SNOWY:wub:AND SNEAKY GIRL CRYSTAL:wub: wish I could meet them.

I'll pm you tonight


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How cute!!!!!!!!!!! It's Naddie that is the 'bully' with Quincy... she'll go grab whatever toy he gets even if she COULD have gotten it first! most times though he gives her a run for her money LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:This made my afternoon.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:wub: I love Snowy & Crystal so much! When I give Toto and Tuffy a new chewie, Tuffy will try to get Toto's away from him and keep them both. Toto "da' boy" on the other hand has his own little routine when I give them each a chewie. He waits until Tuffy has worked on hers for a while to the point where it is softer and then he purposely tries to aggravate her by *licking her eyes relentlessly. *When he does, she gives out this throaty little growl until I intercede and tell him to cut it out. I swear they are like little kids and always want what the other one has. Though in Tuffy's case, she believes whats hers is hers and what's his is hers too. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kat, that video is just so cute. What personalities S and C have. You just have to love them.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, i love the story of watching the little ants carrying bread!!!:Sooo cute:

Kat, that is the sweetest video, love it!!:wub::wub:

Crystal sure did try, but Snowy kept his toy...........this time!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great video. I love watching them interact. They look sooo much alike too - you're so lucky, they're both soooo cute, playful and smart


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL. I just love watching Crystal and Snowy. They're so funny and adorable.  Thanks for sharing it, Kat.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Kat, great story! It's a wonder you didn't become a vet or animal behaviorist.

That Snowy sure does love his toys and the video put a big smile on my face.

Annie doesn't care for toys much, but Sophie loves her toys. What always makes me wonder is how Sophie has her favorites. Even with the toys that are duplicates there is always one of those two that she wants and never the other.

I spend hours on the floor with her and her pile of toys. I'm at one end of the house and she's at the other end (a long open hall of sorts) and I pick up one at a time and ask her "this one"? When she decides it's the one she wants she wags her tail and then I throw it to her and she proceeds to try to kill it. Then, and this is what kills me, she runs around the other side of the house and drops it on the other side of the room and proceeds back to her position. She expects me to go fetch it and throw it back to her - which I grumbly do! 

And, everytime I go upstairs she brings a different toy and drops it on the landing until she has a huge pile of toys upstairs then we bring them back down. She's a little quirky.

Thanks for sharing the story and the video, Kat. Love you and the kids!

Linda


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I love watching animals interact too. I remember watching ants work together too. It is fascinating. Love your video.









Experience Magic
HOME


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness. That is sooo cute. The way little Crystal enthusiastically kisses little Snowy. No wonder he sometimes gives in. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:the kisses are too funny :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That little hussy, Crystal. She's quite the kisser. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Very cute video. Love how Snowy stood his ground. Makes me wish I had two fluffs to play with each other. :wub::wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

awww... this is the cutest thing ever! i wish i had two fluffs so i could watch their antics. crystal is such an agressive kisser, its so cute, shes trying so hard. i just love how snowy is trying to back away without giving up his toy....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Those 2 are so cute. They sure play good together. Love how Crystal is doing the kissie kissie to try to trick Snowy out of his toy. With all the cute things those 2 do,I don't know how you ever manage to put that camera away. Love em both Kat, what a couple of little sweethearts you have.:wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

rofl Too cute! What sneaky little girl and a smart little boy!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Love the video Kat!!! S&C are always so happy and fun looking!! we love them!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, Snowy's no dummy......don't let her get your toy....:thumbsup:

Crystal reminds me of my Abbey - she's a thief too!!!! :w00t:

LOVE your videos, Kat - they are always so entertaining!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That video of Snowy and Crystal is priceless, Kat! I loved watching it and did it twice! 
They made me smile! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Snowy and Crystal are priceless. They have such personality. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

They are so cute. I cant wait to see the video where he gives in to her. Girls always know how to get what they want. I want another fluff for Myah to play with but I know I have to get her trained 100% first.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sitting here with a big smile on my face!!!! What an adorable story and video!!!! :heart:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahahahaaa...the wiley ways of some women!!!! Poor Snowy doesn't stand a chance :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute together...I love watching Chloe and Summer interact together as well. In my case, Summer has to have whatever toy Chloe is playing with at the time.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

When I first read the title I thought Kat was thinking of adding another to her crew and just made a typo (toy/boy) LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> I love watching animals interact too. *I remember watching ants work together too*. It is fascinating. Love your video.


you know, I think that people can learn something good by just watching other creatures interact. 
For example, despite the ants' size, they are hard workers and are very good at cooperating with one another and helping each other.. Women should just make sure not to learn from Crystal though:HistericalSmiley: ...unless the man deserved it 



Snowbody said:


> Makes me wish I had two fluffs to play with each other. :wub::wub:


oh I think you will LOVE it 



cleex1004 said:


> awww... this is the cutest thing ever! i wish i had two fluffs so i could watch their antics. crystal is such an agressive kisser, its so cute, shes trying so hard. i just love how snowy is trying to back away without giving up his toy....


Crystal is a kissing machine :HistericalSmiley: a smart one who can fool Snowy....*sometimes* not all the time (like in this video)



Myah's mom said:


> I want another fluff for Myah to play with but I know I have to get her trained 100% first.


Yes, better get Myah 100% trained first. If I were you, I would get the second fluff when Myah is at least 1 year old (or a big older..2 is my preferred age of the fluff before adding the second. But 1 will also be ok if the malt was trained very well). 

Another tip, in order to be happy with 2 fluffs together, make sure you match the personally of Myah with the pup. A reputable breeder can help you with that  Snowy and Crystal aren't alike in personality. For example, Snowy is the leader and Crystal is the follower. There are even more differences among them. I think this is what makes them a very good team of two fluffs:wub::wub:



silverhaven said:


> little Crystal enthusiastically kisses little Snowy. No wonder he sometimes gives in. :wub: :wub:





momtoboo said:


> what a couple of little sweethearts you have.:wub:


I think they make a good team overall  they are so very bonded to one another...here is a video that I took yesterday: Showers of kisses from BOTH sides :wub::wub: I see this every single day







The A Team said:


> Crystal reminds me of my Abbey - she's a thief too!!!! :w00t:


One thing is for sure, they always look innocent :wub: :innocent: they can easily get away with anything..



donnad said:


> In my case, Summer has to have whatever toy Chloe is playing with at the time.


amazing how they differ in personality :wub:



maltlovereileen said:


> When I first read the title I thought Kat was thinking of *adding another to her crew* and just made a typo (toy/boy) LOL


oh that sounds awesome :w00t:
Once I move to the place where I hope to move, this option will be available. At the meantime, I am more than happy with my two monsters:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my, with all the new threads in SM, I had difficulties checking and responding to my own thread:HistericalSmiley: (too busy with the other SUPER CUTE threads/stories/pictures:wub::wub::wub: "I'm LOVING it"

I wanted to say that I am so happy to read that you loved the video and that it made you happy  and thank you so much for sharing about your little ones AWWW I LOVED reading these little stories. Oh my!!! out little fluffs are like children :HistericalSmiley: so much fun to watch and read about them :wub:



Miss_Annie said:


> lol I guess boys are boys no matter what species they are!


:HistericalSmiley: 



mary-anderson said:


> If nothing good on TV just watch the dogs, probably more
> enjoyment anyway.


I can't help it but agree with you:thumbsup: at least, when it comes to News on T.V.



Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley: Kat I think Matilda has abit of Snowy and Crystal in her:HistericalSmiley: she loves toys:chili: especially balls, just like Snowy:wub: but she is just like Crystal about being sneaky, B&B doesn't have a chance when Matilda's around:w00t:
> 
> I LOVE SNOWY:wub:AND SNEAKY GIRL CRYSTAL:wub: wish I could meet them.
> 
> I'll pm you tonight


:w00t: PAULA!!! I so want that Matilda!!!!!! please send her my way...If you were too busy to do so, no worries, camels will help her:wub: travel to me. I am sure they learned their way back and forth! Snowy and Crystal bark that they would LOVE to meet their aunti Paula one day too. 




Maidto2Maltese said:


> It's Naddie that is the 'bully' with Quincy... she'll go grab whatever toy he gets even if she COULD have gotten it first! most times though *he gives her a run for her money *LOL


Snowy wants to learn from Quincy B)



totallytotontuffy said:


> When I give Toto and Tuffy a new chewie, *Tuffy will try to get Toto's away from him and keep them both*. Toto "da' boy" on the other hand has his own little routine when I give them each a chewie. *He waits until Tuffy has worked on hers for a while to the point where it is softer and then he purposely tries to aggravate her by licking her eyes relentlessly. *When he does, she gives out this throaty little growl until I intercede and tell him to cut it out. I swear they are like little kids and always want what the other one has. Though in Tuffy's case, she believes whats hers is hers and what's his is hers too. :HistericalSmiley:


I agree with you, they ARE like little kids ... I just can't help it but love them

awwh you know, Snowy acts like Tuffy the girl when grabbing his and Crystal's chewie, trying to have both at the same time lol 

AND Crystal acts like Toto the boy when waiting for Snowy to soften his chewie before she goes to him and tries her best at taking it...haha at Toto licking Tuffy's eys:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Note: I couldn't respond to all at once -it wont allow me- so I had to have 3 posts of response ...



revakb2 said:


> You just have to love them.


Words aren't enough to describe how much I love them:wub:



mfa said:


> Crystal sure did try, but Snowy kept his toy...........this time!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I so wanna catch the part where he gives in, kisses back, then get tricked *in a video* ...his face expression after discovering that he was tricked is PRICELESS !!! :HistericalSmiley: I wanna keep it for all time memories of my two clowns who I love so much.



Johita said:


> They look sooo much alike too - you're so lucky, they're both soooo cute, playful and smart


I sure am blessed with these two love-bugs. They no longer look the same now ... I present you Snowy and Crystal in their summer hair-style looks. We call this specific hair cut: The *"Chicken Legs"* cut 

Snowy: "Are you sure you wanna see my chicken legs, ladies? Ok, don't tell me that I didn't warn you"









Snowy: "TADAAA!!! Here are my chicken legs"









Snowy: "I WUV dem because dey help me stay more active in summer season"









Crystal proudly shows off her chicken legs 









Here she is after going crazy in the garden









Resting her head..









I took more pictures in the last couple of days that I would LOVE to share after I resize them. Will do so in the following days ^_^



sophie said:


> It's a wonder you didn't become a vet or animal behaviorist.


lol Linda, it isn't a wonder when you live where I live and grow up where I grew. As a Vet, I will have a career here (after studying abroad, of course - unlike other fields that are available here), but as an animal behaviorist (which I think where I am *more* into), hhhmmm not sure what sort of career is available for me here where I am  A dog trainer/behaviorist? yes available here to work in, but what I really like to do is broader than that. Have you seen these shows where a person goes out there to observe while doing his/her animal psychology or animal behavior research? Oh that is closer to what I will LOVE to do more. If I was in the US. that will be a different story. Nevertheless, I will FOR SURE do something with with/for the animals AND children .. once I become capable of doing so, I will not miss a chance. At the mean time, I am just starting...



sophie said:


> Annie doesn't care for toys much, but Sophie loves her toys. What always makes me wonder is how Sophie has her favorites. *Even with the toys that are duplicates there is always one of those two that she wants and never the other.*
> 
> I spend hours on the floor with her and her pile of toys. I'm at one end of the house and she's at the other end (a long open hall of sorts) and I pick up one at a time and ask her "this one"? When she decides it's the one she wants she wags her tail and then I throw it to her and she proceeds to try to kill it. Then, and this is what kills me, she runs around the other side of the house and drops it on the other side of the room and proceeds back to her position. *She expects me to go fetch it and throw it back to her - which I grumbly do! *
> 
> And, everytime I go upstairs she brings a different toy and drops it on the landing until she has a huge pile of toys upstairs then we bring them back down. She's a little quirky.


:HistericalSmiley: thanks for the giggles...Sophie is a true princess :wub::wub: LOOOL and knows how to make her mommy work :HistericalSmiley:

hmm I also wonder why she prefers one toy to another *identical* to it.. maybe it has better smell


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooooooh Kat, I love their summer cuts! They both seem to like it too and as alwasy Snowy's smile shines right through while laid back Crystal just lets you admire her while she rests. Love these two and can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, I ALWAYS LOVE your pictures and videos of Crystal and Snowy! :wub::wub:

In addition, I am a lot like you in loving to observe Snowball and other animals. Even fish! Yep! :HistericalSmiley: I once had some fish and loved to watch how they interacted ... or, didn't interact :w00t: (Angel Fish can be more like devilish fish! :w00t with one another. I had a tiny cat fish, about the size of a dime, that was so much fun to watch! He made me laugh ... the way he would zoom up and down to the bottom and top of the tank! He was so darn cute! :wub:

I've also observed ants and all kinds of God's creatures! I find it fascinating to watch them. 

With Snowball, he is sooooo funny. I LOVE observing everything that he does. :wub::wub: Our fluff babies have such unique personalities. Sometimes he will pretend to be afraid of something (like a blue ball I am using for physical therapy) ... and, yet, when he thinks I am not looking  he will go right up to the ball and put his nose on the ball! :yes:

I agree with Linda, I was thinking you would make a great vet. :chili: And, then, I also read your response to Linda's post. You seem to be on track with what I feel you would be happy doing as a career ... being a behavioral specialist that spends in-depth time observing animals, especially those that really need help. I don't expect you to recall ... but, we had a behavior vet specialist observe Snowball in our home. She was soooo dedicated, and spent over six and one half hours, non stop, observing Snowball. And, it was AMAZING how that helped us! I am still amazed at all the things she picked up in Snowball's personality, and in his movements, body language ... and, everything else. With that ... I could see you having a career in something like that! But then ... 

You have so many talents! I LOVE your artwork and photography. And, how you put your videos together with the stories. Always fun and enjoyable to see! :wub:

Thank you, once again, Kat, for all you share with everyone! You are an awesome young lady! :wub::wub:

Oh, and I think Crystal is a smart fluff ... kissing up to Snowy. But, then, Snowy can be smart in catching on to what Crystal is up to! Sometimes it just takes guys a little longer to figure out what the girls are doing to try and get what they want! :HistericalSmiley:

Hugs and Love to you, Snowy, and Crystal. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, i love the new pics!!!:chili::chili:
especially Snowy in his cute house with orange roof and the last one of crystal with her little head down!! :wub::wub:
Kat, your babies are so much fun!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, I used to do that when I was a child...fascinated by ants and how they behave and work. 

Your two adorable fluffs are funny as heck...I really enjoyed the video!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Loving the summer cuts on your beauties, Kat. My 12 to 14 yr old Crisse just got hers, and she's acting like a puppy. So happy!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Snowy's smile shines right through while laid back Crystal just lets you admire her while she rests.


Best description for the two:wub::wub: ...except when Crystal decides to go insane :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am a lot like you in loving to observe Snowball and other animals. Even fish! Yep! :HistericalSmiley: I once had some fish and loved to watch how they interacted ... or, didn't interact :w00t: (Angel Fish can be more like devilish fish! :w00t with one another. I had a tiny cat fish, about the size of a dime, that was so much fun to watch! He made me laugh ... the way he would zoom up and down to the bottom and top of the tank! He was so darn cute! :wub:
> 
> I've also observed ants and all kinds of God's creatures! I find it fascinating to watch them.
> 
> ...


Marie, I truely enjoyed reading about how you are like me in observing other creatures ... LOOOL that fish sounds so adorable:wub: and little Snowball:tender: he seems extrmely cute in pictures and now that I read a little about his acts AWWWWWWWH cutie pie from the inside and out:wub::wub: miss seeing his pictures :wub: awwh and thanks for your sweet words. It always always a treat to read that the monsters make you smile:wub: I do think of you as an awesome strong good lady .. one of these people who I always wish the very best for and one who I can proudly call, my friend :hugging: luv ya and your adorable Snowball SO MUCH..please give him my kisses
hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> especially Snowy in his cute house with orange roof


tornados happen in that orange roofed house when the TWO malts are in there at the same time, going playful, scratching the pillow and inner soft walls of the house:HistericalSmiley:.. Sometimes, Crystal goes in and scratches the inner soft wall of the house and Snowy bites the outside wall of the house 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, I used to do that when I was a child...fascinated by ants and how they behave and work.


so nice to know that some used to do it too  



KAG said:


> Loving the summer cuts on your beauties, Kat. My 12 to 14 yr old Crisse just got hers, and she's acting like a puppy. So happy!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


I sooooo wish I can see darling Crisse:wub: 

This hair cut is super suitable for the weather here nowadays 

hugs
Kat


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

New pictures of Snowy and Crystal!! I missed them a lot :blush:

I really enjoyed reading your story too, Snowy and Crystal are so funny :two thumbs up: I need to get Yeager a chicken-legs cut soon too 

When I was little, I wanted to work with animals(specifically the person who fed the giraffes at the zoo)- of course my mom stopped that nonsense. I still love animals but right now I'm studying business and economics at Cal, and thinking about law school later. From time to time I wonder if I would've been happier if I decided to become a vet or animal trainer instead, but I'm not interested in biology at all, so I don't think that would've worked out hahaha


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - just had to add that I almost fell off my chair looking at Snowy's Chicken Feet reveal in that house. How cute!!!!! Do your two EVER take a bad picture?? 
Was just thinking, that between Crystal in the grass and Snowy in the house they should be real estate agents. Who could resist the house or property? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Snowy's picture of him in his little dog house and he is darling with his litte chicken legs!!! Crystal is like my two, her legs are so close to the ground, you can't tell as much that her hair has been cut!!! She is so cute too!!! Your babies are a delight and we need to see more pics of them!! I love it when you have them in the swimming pool~~Those pics are adorable with the water droplets all around!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a sweet video Kat. Snowy & Crystal are so cute together. I'd be watching them all day if they were mine I think.
I love your ant story. I remember when I was little laying on my stomach in my back yard discovering all kinds of things going on in the grass. Ants, grasshoppers, you name it. They fascinated me too Kat. 
I also love to look at the tiny flowers some so called weeds produce. People don't take the time to look at them. Some of them are gorgeous.
Thanks for sharing your tricky Crystal and your Toy Champion Snowy with us. I'm looking forward to seeing Crystal get the toy too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> I need to get Yeager a chicken-legs cut soon too


oh I can't wait to see it :wub:



yeagerbum said:


> When I was little, I wanted to work with animals(specifically the person who fed the giraffes at the zoo)- of course my mom stopped that nonsense. I still love animals but right now I'm studying business and economics at Cal, and thinking about law school later. *From time to time I wonder if I would've been happier if I decided to become a vet or animal trainer* instead, but I'm not interested in biology at all, so I don't think that would've worked out hahaha


Trust me, I get these feelings too. 

Sometimes, I feel that I am doing and taking the path that I think I will like. Other times, I get the feeling that I am a bit lost and wish that I can be doing something related to animals. But then again, tell myself that I WILL do something with/for the animals AND children once I am capable :wub::wub: I will do it one day ..I will .. I will -love them and will be living to help the ones in need :wub::wub:



Snowbody said:


> Kat - just had to add that *I almost fell off my chair looking at Snowy's Chicken Feet reveal in that house.* How cute!!!!! Do your two EVER take a bad picture??


:smrofl: Sue, you should have read Snowy's warning carefully :smrofl: 



Snowbody said:


> Do your two EVER take a bad picture??


They sure do :HistericalSmiley:









Special cases like the above happens when Snowy leaves his modeling job, heads towards Crystal and starts play-biting her and offers to play...when meanwhile, Crystal refuses to do so because she knows that her mommy will appreciate it better if she posed for a short time and played later. Crystal tried her best at ignoring the monster, in hope that he will leave her, but of course, he continues going playful....until Crystal turns from a peacful angel to a terror lion.. Doesn't hurt him; only scares him with her roars :w00t:



Snowbody said:


> Was just thinking, that between Crystal in the grass and Snowy in the house they should be real estate agents. Who could resist the house or property? :HistericalSmiley:


PERFECT :two thumbs up:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love it when you have them in the swimming pool~


oh I hope to post these soon (summer 2010 photos). I posted one of the two that was taken in May, but will post the rest from this month soon.



Dixie's Mama said:


> What a sweet video Kat. Snowy & Crystal are so cute together. I'd be watching them all day if they were mine I think.
> I love your ant story. I remember *when I was little laying on my stomach in my back yard discovering all kinds of things going on in the grass. Ants, grasshoppers, you name it. They fascinated me too Kat.
> I also love to look at the tiny flowers some so called weeds produce. People don't take the time to look at them. Some of them are gorgeous.*
> Thanks for sharing your tricky Crystal and your Toy Champion Snowy with us. I'm looking forward to seeing Crystal get the toy too.


awwwwh LOVED your lil story..thank you for the smile 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

video was too funny especially the noises :smrofl: had no idea Crystal was so sneaky, I already knew Snowy is a smarty though. 

oh Kat your pictures are great. love the chicken leg pictures :wub:


----------

